# going to a "hypno" guy



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Hi, Mike (whom I know is still on holiday), eric and all, I finished the tapes in early April, and am still listening fairly regularly. I think they succeeded in helping me cope with several impossible situations going on in my life simultaneously, and gave me three pretty good months, but things are a bit more complicated these days and they probably helped postpone the inevitable. My current life reads like a soap, which I'll spare you. So I called my health care provider, and got names of 5 clinical psychologists in my area who do hypnosis as part of their approach. I called, left messages, and when they called me back, virtually interviewed tham. The one I'm trying has never done hypnotherapy specifically for IBS, but has 4 IBS patients and works a lot with chronic illness- chronic fatigue syndrome, fibromyalgia, etc... He says about 80% of his practice have some sort of anxiety or depressive disorders. So, I'm now listening to the anti-anxiety CD (I like it.), and bought the insomnia one (which I don't need right now, since the GI guy has me on so much Librax that sleep is not a problem). I'm hoping that the hypno approach will take in the IBS and just general anxiety about all the other stuff, but we'll have to see. Any thoughts?kate


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

kate,My thoughts on this is that it may take more time for the effects of Mike's tapes to really take hold. You probably know it took a few months after I completed the tapes for me to really see dramatic change.One problem may be trying to work on too many things at once. It just may be too much information for your subconscious to process in a short period of time. See how willing your new Dr is to learn about IBS and hypnosis. Perhaps he can contact Mike to learn more about techniques that are effective on IBS. It will be interesting to see if he is open to this.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I agree with AZ, but want to add a couple things. First, it makes it hard if we don't have our lives some what in control no matter what we do, its gonna generate symptoms, if our lives are in a kind of chaos. So working on that I believe is important.Second, I think seeing one in person now that you have done the tapes is benefical, because he can work with you to teach you self hypnosis in general and I believe that is a plus for sure now that your done with the tapes. I would still have Mike working with you when you need it, but the actual in person can help in indivdual problems,even ones not related to IBS.Hope that helps Kate and were here when you need us.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2001)

there's now a book available for your psychologist to read. I also recommend it to physicians and I think many people here might find it interesting. if your therapist is a psychologist he has an ethical obligation to understand his patients' problems. I suspect that the field is changing so rapidly he hasn't had time to do his reading.tom


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

Thanks for your replies. I do realize that one can try to take on too many approaches at once. Being a scientist, I'm the first to know the value of the controlled experiment. I just finished B. Bolen's book- is that the one you were referring to, Tom? AZ, I'm still hoping that I'll see a gradual improvement as the months go on. My IBS has always tended to be so episodic- one horrible month, followed by three good ones, another horrible one- that it's difficult to assess the success of any given strategy unless one looks back over six months or so. I do think the tapes help. I'm just about to quit a job of 23 years (have to, no choice), and coping with that with a daughter starting college in two months is going to take some additional financial as well as psychological support. I have a bookshelf of IBS publications, and do share them with medical professionals. Eric, thanks , as always, for your useful suggestions, never failing kindness and support.kate


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

HI Kate,Let me know if I can help.Good LuckBest RegardsMike


----------

